# Meyer won't go up!



## Over9five (Feb 16, 2008)

Went out to plow today and the plow won't go up. The motor comes on and it does angle.
Then I noticed the float light is on all the time. I suspect it won't raise cuz it also is trying to float!
Bad Electro Touch? 
Anyone else have this problem?

TIA


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

What Pump setup?


----------



## Over9five (Feb 16, 2008)

Meyer E-60


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Most likely touch pad. $280.00


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Pull the black wire from the pump and see if it raises then.


----------



## Over9five (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Basher. I did that and it did raise. I assume that meant the electro touch was activating the A coil the same time it was trying to raise the plow.
Anyhow, I replaced the electro touch with a slick stick and it works again!

Just in time. It's snowing now (11AM) and it's supposed to snow all night!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

So you had a bad controller. glad you got it fixed in time


----------

